
Show HN: Hologarde drone defense - user5994461
https://hologarde.com/index.php/solution/
======
user5994461
A startup with a single product dedicated to drone detection, that was being
tested at Paris airports earlier this year. The company appears to be a spin-
off from Thales, created last year.

Thales is the main French manufacturer in aerospace and defense that covers
sensors, navigation systems, UAV, satellites and a few other things that ain't
consumer oriented.

Looks like the French have figured out what the British did not. It might be
faster to call the sales team for a demo in Gatwick next time rather than
calling in the army.

